# Denise Barker, COPY EDITOR, 2008 to Present (first 5.5 years with Harlequin)



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

*Want to better communicate with your reader? Hire me as your copy editor, aka the grammar and spelling police, but I'm so much more. *In my former career, I was a legal assistant. That experience serves me well in this my second career, where I can share with you any of my concerns that may need an attorney's input. Plus, when I have projects, I work every day of the year. Happy to do it too.

*I am also available to do developmental edits. *My current rate is $0.007/WC (per Microsoft Word's tally).

As a US copy editor, I've worked the traditional publishing arena as well as the Indie-pubbed side. As an Indie author myself, I have a real heart for making Indie authors' work outshine the trad-pubbed books. While I may have started in the romance genre when working with Harlequin, I have branched out to encompass so many other genres: sci-fi/fantasy, thriller/suspense, mystery, self-help nonfiction, memoir and more.

*CURRENT AVAILABILITY: As of 05.17.2019 at 12:30 p.m. CST, I'm currently in one of those rare pockets of time with nothing left in my queue. Everything seems to be backlogged (more than usual) per the authors I deal with. Can't say how long this will last or how slammed I will be all at once when the jam is cleared in the production process. I still have another twentysomething titled projects expected to reach me in 2019. HOWEVER, I do pad my deadlines on each and every project to allow for eventualities (internet outages, sickness, etc.). *So, with each project I finish early, I can then move ahead to the next one and finish it early. Rinse and repeat until my queue is empty. *Contact me directly at [email protected] or at [email protected] at any time for my current status*, as any delays in ETAs of projects can lead to a week off for me a couple times a year.

*UPDATE as of September 8, 2017*: Before this date I could always say that I would (and did) complete the projects in my queue within thirty to sixty days of receipt at the outer limits. But I'm busier now, so expect any new project to have *outer limits of four months or more*. *HOWEVER, as of September 18, 2018, this year's projects have arrived more evenly spaced out, so I find my outer limit is more like two months. *This business is fluid, not set in stone. So please contact me for my current availability.

As a copy editor ($0.012/WC as of June 201, I'm the spelling and grammar police (with 17CMS, released September 2017, and Web11 as my US guidelines). But I am so much more. I've expanded my list of writing criteria to become the Nine Cs of Effective Writing, which include:

Continuity
Clarity
Conciseness
Communication
Consistency
Coherence
Correctness
Chronology
Credibility

I'm also a proofreader ($0.01/WC as of June 201, of MSWord docs (not PDFs), catching spelling and grammar issues, plus obvious snafus that present themselves without actively checking time lines or major plot points or fully activating the various copy editor duties listed above. However, once that copy editor mind-set is activated, I cannot turn off my hypersensitive attention to details.

I work on Microsoft Word docs only (no Mac docs), using Word's Track Changes program. I have never missed a deadline and turn in projects early in 99 percent of the cases. The remaining 1 percent are turned in on the due date. Prepayment in full via PayPal is required before my work begins. I'll share my PayPal business email address with interested parties as it does not match any of my currently used email addresses.

*Two important things to share here:* (1) I do two complete read-throughs for each manuscript to catch as many errors as humanly possible. (2) I reserve the right to refuse to take on any project if the dialogue punctuation is so massively wrong that it would entail a third read-through by me to fix it. The one time I ventured to change just the horrid mangled dialogue punctuation within a manuscript took fifteen hours. I'm not doing that again. Not even if paid $1 million. No matter if paid in cash or gold or bearer bonds. Ha!

*My Process*

1. Once an author chooses to work with me, the "final" version of their Microsoft word manuscript (MS) should be sent to me via email to [email protected], and their prepaid funds are to be sent in full to my special business address via PayPal (which I share individually with each author once I am commissioned to work on a document).
2. I can only give my actual (but padded) deadline once #1 has been done. I work in a first-come/first-served order.
3. I send an email to the author, confirming receipt of both the MS and the required funds in full. My prepaid statement is sent at this time, noting my padded deadline for return of my Track Changes (TC) doc to its author.
4. I send updates, as needed, regarding the status of my queue to the other authors with projects for me to work on. Say, if your MS is Project #4 in my queue, I'll send out FYI emails, stating Project #1 sent off; Project #2 starting tomorrow. That way each author is updated as to when I may start their particular project.
5. I do two complete read-throughs, correcting spelling and grammar as needed, noting any time line discrepancies and/or plot holes I have found, etc.
6. I return all TC MSs to their respective authors on or before my stated deadline for each.
7. The author then has final say as to whether to Accept or Reject each of my edits and any suggestions made as well.

NOTE: In my former career, I was a legal assistant, using these same grammar and spelling skills, my detail-oriented focus, among other things. Your IP is safe with me as I totally respect each creation as the unique product it is. I don't even mention my authors' names who I work with. That is left up to them. Plus this added work experience can come into play when I address certain issues in the manuscripts I work on. I am not an attorney. If I add a suggestion to a manuscript about a legal issue I am worried about, I will direct you to your attorney of choice.

For even more details about my copyediting process, see my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2015/12/denise-barker-freelance-copy-editor.html.

Expect a nominal rate hike annually.

Thank you for considering me. Find me in the KB Yellow Pages and at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Best wishes to all us Indies!

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
US Editor/Copy Editor/Proofreader
DFW Metroplex, TX, USA
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for considering me as the copy editor for your next novel.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to all who consider me. Many, many thanks to those who hire me or buy my copyediting book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for considering me.

Denise Barker
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Many thanks to my faithful authors who repeatedly choose me to be their copy editor. Also thank you to those who are now considering me too.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not in the hunt at the moment, but I bookmark like crazy ad there may be lurkers curious.  

I'm not trying to put you on the spot, btw. 

So, first questions/random thoughts. 

I assume you do sample edits etc? And is there a place interested persons can see you list of works/clients etc? Credentials etc? (forgive me, I didn't poke around your blog and you may have answered my questions there--I'm in drafting mode and shouldn't even be here at the moment. lol)


----------



## dwpenny (Mar 25, 2016)

I never post online, but for Denise I will make an exception. She is thorough and professional. I strongly recommend her to any author looking for a copy editor or proofreader. You won't be disappointed. If you need a personal recommendation, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I will consider doing one-page double-spaced sample edits up to 250WC per Microsoft Word, for those who are interested. However, I have to limit this activity to be done only after all my paying copyediting jobs are completed. As for authors I have worked with, D. W. Moneypenny has graciously given me a recommendation in this feed. Thank you, David! Also R. J. Castro and Zachary Jones have listed me as their copy editor for one each of their books on Amazon's website.

Otherwise, I consider the authors I work with (both their names and their work) to be intellectual property (IP) and do not share either.

Thanks for considering me.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm an Indie author myself, plus worked with patent and trademark attorneys in my previous career, so I come armed to professionally copyedit Indie authors' manuscripts with these two advantages as well. I'm not a professional formatter, but I know enough by experience uploading my sixteen books to date to offer valid advice to other Indies. Thanks for checking me out!

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

In my previous career, I was a legal assistant, working with lawyers of various specialties, but of particular interest here to Indie authors was my work with patent and trademark attorneys. While I'm still not a lawyer, I am sensitive to certain issues that need to be reviewed by an attorney, said topics noted in related comments within my Track Changes document the author receives from me. Just another reason why I'm especially gifted for the job of copy editor.

Thanks for considering me.

Denise Barker
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to my loyal clients and some new referrals, I have at least one (long) project already scheduled for each of the remaining months of 2016. I appreciate you guys so much more than you know! I still have room for more manuscripts, but, instead of faster turnarounds given for these early bird authors, I'll have to give longer deadlines for completion (like one month or maybe more). Just FYI.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so lucky to work with my favorite authors (who write long books, over 100K WC, and/or who are prolific, putting out two to three or more books a year), which, as you can imagine, fills up my calendar with projects pretty fast. But I still have room for more books to edit/copyedit/proofread: fiction/nonfiction, long/short. So keep me in mind ... Thanks!

Denise Barker
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are more details about my process:

1. I only work on Microsoft Word documents (no Mac docs).
2. I use Track Changes in Microsoft Word to edit the document.
3. My guidelines are _The Chicago Manual of Style_, Sixteenth Edition (16CMS), for US English grammar rules and _Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary_, Eleventh Edition (Web11), for US spelling of words (which may or may not be the same dictionary as used with Microsoft Word's spell-checker).
4. I prepare documents for publication in the United States (so I'm not using UK English guidelines, for instance).
5. Prepayment in full via PayPal is required before my work is begun.
6. Once you and I agree to work on one of your books, I will provide you with my special PayPal address to make payment and also my deadline for returning the Track Changes doc to you. I have never missed a deadline.
7. For even more details, see my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2015/12/denise-barker-freelance-copy-editor.html. NOTE: I have special rates for KB authors, which is why my advertised fees here are less than those mentioned in my blog post for my 2016 rates (see link given above). So be sure to mention you saw my KB ad to lock in these 2016 KB rates.

Thanks for considering me.

Denise Barker
US Editor/Copy Editor/Proofreader
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As of the date and time of this posting, I'm booked through 06.30.2016, with other projects penciled in for receipt/prepayment later on anticipated dates throughout the balance of this year. Once a project is prepaid, I set its deadline to complete same and return to its author. I do buffer my deadlines (for uncontrollable electrical outages, for if I were to be sick, etc.) so that I never miss a deadline but fully intend to turn in each and every project earlier than stated.

Denise Barker
US Copy Editor/Proofreader
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

June 2016 was and continues to be a busy month for me, but I see the light at the end of the tunnel now as I work on my two remaining novels. While I have penciled in two more for next month, otherwise July 2016 is wide open as of this date and time, subject to the receipt of my next prepaid project.

Meanwhile, on this the first official day of summer, I hope everyone has a great one!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Fourth of July holiday to my fellow Americans. For all those across the pond affected by Brexit, my prayers for a smooth transition are with you as this change is made.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For July and August 2016 only, I'm offering big-picture editing (developmental editing aka DE) for $500 per MS of less than or equal to 75K WC (per Microsoft Word's tally).

In September 2016, my price returns to $1,000 for 75K WC MS (pro rata for MSs above 75K WC). All fees are to be prepaid in full via PayPal. I'll share my PayPal info as needed.

This differs from the jot and tittle detailed work that I do as a copy editor (grammar and spelling police stuff). For DE, I look to see that your main characters are believable, empathetic, so your reader can identify with said characters. I check your plot for holes. I watch for too much or not enough dialogue (which is considered action), narration, introspection, other action or too much of one character and not enough of another (say, one who dies at the end but nobody cares because we didn't connect with him throughout the novel). Overall I see if your narrator is credible and if your storyline is believable (not a melodramatic tale that won't keep your reader involved). If you are interested, send me your first five pages of your MS to [email protected] as I reserve the right to refuse some MSs due to certain subject matters (like spousal/child abuse, etc.) and to confirm my availability. Thanks for considering me.

Hope everybody in the States had a safe and fun Fourth. 

Denise Barker
Developmental Editor, Copy Editor, Proofreader
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We're hitting some one-hundred-degree days here in Texas. Hope it is pleasant wherever you are. Enjoy your summer. Get out a bit. Remember to even out all that hard work with some playtime, some downtime.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For those authors more in the beginning stages of creating their books, I understand what you're going through. I've been a hybrid planner for many years, part seat-of-my-pants and part plotter (knowing two things: as many as seven main plot points and up to sixty possible scenes). That's worked for me the three times I completed NaNoWriMo. But that resulted in three stand-alone novels in draft form, not Books 1 through 3 of the same series.

A series is a different animal. It takes forethought, much more so than for a single novel. To write a series, I needed a setup and a cast that I would enjoy working within and with for years. Also the wherewithal to add new characters. I needed an overarcing storyline that ran through each of the books (like murder mysteries solve the murder in each book, except I'm not writing murder mysteries), yet each book within the series was a self-contained unit. It's a major undertaking. You don't want to end up in the middle of Book 2 with no way out for your characters and no plausible plotline while staying true to the setup given in Book 1. Contemplating a viable series was daunting.

So I've written books to help me in plotting a single book, which I would apply to preparing my series, projecting even three books into the future. My latest publication was the _Build A Book Storytelling Checklist _which contains 110 items to make note of when plotting a book. I took gems amassed from myriad books on plotting, then took the best of the best and arranged them chronologically. My other releases that help me in plotting are my four volumes of quotations. To me, they represent writing prompts. When I'm stuck in the plotting process, one of the things that can help me the fastest is to read a few pages of quotes. I'll hit upon a theme, about which I can talk/write forever (spanning three or more books even, I hope), or I'll find a few quotes that evoke a rush of emotions. Then I play around with those themes and emotions, brainstorming and/or mindmapping to see where it leads me.

Invariably I have to let it simmer on the back burner of my mind. Then, in the shower, unloading the dishwasher, mowing the lawn or whatever mundane chore I'm doing, I'll have a moment of inspiration where it all falls together. It's wonderful when that happens.

At this magical moment, I have to immediately write everything down. Usually as a letter to myself, stream of consciousness fashion, just getting it on paper or into my laptop before I forget a thing. Afterward, I work through the Snowflake software, from a logline to a fully fleshed-out plot and scenes list.

Anyway, that's my process. And I've started Book One of my proposed series in my daily hour or two of downtime, with future books in this series becoming more and more apparent. I'm proof positive that the muse visits those while writing (not just waiting).

Hope this helps someone else get over the plotting hump. Take whatever resonates and toss the rest. Happy plotting!

Denise Barker
Author, Blogger, Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been in research mode this weekend for my own series. What fun! Really. I love reading. Have one book to finish, two more to go. Have a good Sunday, everyone.

Denise Barker
Author, Blogger, Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My seventeenth book was just released, entitled _DON'T DO THAT! Common Grammar Errors in Manuscripts_. Amazon seems to be getting even faster about reviewing and making live these brand-new e-publications. I pressed Publish about 11:00 p.m. yesterday and bought the first copy only a half hour or so ago. Amazing.

Here's the online description for those who may be interested:

I'm a professional US copy editor, working since 2008, the first 5.5 years with a well-known traditional publishing house. Since then I've worked totally with Indie authors. Over all these years and these hundreds of books I've copyedited, what I find odd is how the same grammar mistakes are made over and over by myriad authors, both pro and newbie alike, akin to about four hundred unrelated Americans all having the same dream on the same night. But our US English language rules are not easy to learn, as the rules are not always consistent and do not always make common sense. Plus the rules have exceptions. Some of those exceptions even have exceptions.

Thus this book represents an organized compilation of those "universal" errors I've collected over the years, specifically gathered for American authors publishing fiction and nonfiction in the United States, using accepted spelling and grammar practices for this venue: _The Chicago Manual of Style_ (Sixteenth Edition) aka 16CMS and _Merriam-Webster's Collegiate Dictionary_ (Eleventh Edition) aka Web11.

However, copy editors, like me, do much more than catch grammar errors and misspellings. I also look for what I call the:

NINE _C_s OF EFFECTIVE WRITING
Chronology
Clarity
Coherence
Communication
Conciseness
Consistency
Continuity
Correctness
Credibility

The Nine _C_s of Effective Writing are among the more than seventy topics covered in this seventy-one-page (single-spaced) book, serving as a shortcut for you, making your life easier and helping your writing shine brighter. You may be amazed to find a rule or two that you didn't know about. Better to read these few pages than the 1,026 pages of the 16CMS or opening up Web11 fiftysomething times a day, right? Okay, you may still have to consult Web11 more than you thought possible, but my general hyphenation rule as to joining base words with prefixes/suffixes will save you valuable time and will yield the correct spelling more times than not.

As any professional author will tell you, this writing career is all about continuing education, about the growth of the author's expertise. I'm here to help with that.

Let's dig in.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sending prayers and well-wishes to all the people displaced in Louisiana from the recent flooding (like two feet of rainwater fell in twenty-four hours). I was born in Baton Rouge so my heart goes out to those people there and in Ascension Parish and related areas.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As a copy editor and as an Indie author, I get upset when I see grammar-challenged people spouting off insane "rules" as "everybody knows that ... " rhetoric, unfounded (not based on 16CMS), giving the wrong info to newbie and pro authors alike, plus making Indies look bad when they put this to use in their books.

Below is a reprint of my recent blog post on this, entitled "Don't Propagate False Grammar Rules and I Name Today as Be Kind to Your Copy Editor Day."

I'm a professional (and highly competent) copy editor. This makes me the queen of grammar and spelling aka the spelling and grammar police. Even so, I've been told one time too many some version of the "everyone knows the rule is ... " about something. Which turns out to not be a valid rule and yet was spoken by a person who considers himself/herself as a grammar expert. No, the US grammar expert in those cases would be me.

Anytime someone tells you the "rule is," ask them for the following:

1. the name of the publication that they are using as a reference guide;
2. the year of publication of such guide (hopefully within this century);
3. if the publication is widely accepted within the States (or the appropriate reference guide for whatever country you find yourself living in and publishing in);
4. the rule number or the page number of such "rule"; and
5. a Xerox or scanned copy of same from that person's hard copy book that they've read and keep handy to consult with often, or a screenshot from any online version or from an e-book.

Bet they can't provide any of the above. Because it's a false rule. Yet I can give you the exact 16CMS rules for my edits (including screenshots or copies of said 16CMS rules, as needed) and can point you to the Web11 (or give a screenshot for the truly lazy among us, to settle any dispute) for the preferred spelling usages. Both these guides are American mainstays for fiction and nonfiction alike, both published this century, with 16CMS in 2010 and Web11 in 2007.

Granted, if you write articles for a US newspaper/magazine, you probably go by the AP rules here in the States. For medical white papers, the AMA. For Christian works, the _Christian Writer's Manual of Style_. And so on and so forth.

I'm reminded of _NCIS_ where Gibbs tells his people to double-check everything. Take nothing at face value. Don't believe anything people tell you until you've confirmed it. Applies perfectly here.

Just within the last three days [of the original publication date of this blog post], I've heard two such fallacies. One was about how supposedly there are no spaces before and after an ellipsis. Wrong. See 16CMS 13.48 and 13.51. The other was the stupidest fake grammar rule I've ever heard (to date anyway): how there should end up being two periods at the end of a sentence that terminates at a word with a period (like "etc.") or with a person's initials (like, instead of Charles Daniel spelled out, using his initials, "C.D."). OMG. Wrong again.

A WRONG Example: Here are my copies of the 16CMS, Web11, the manuscript, etc*..*

See 16CMS 6.117 and 10.12. And that last one comes from an otherwise gifted storyteller who got hit by a ginormous stupid stick the day she adamantly stated this two-period "rule," like some valid grammar rule to follow instead of the 16CMS rule I explained. Not the first time for her to conjure up these aberrations either.

So, Indie authors, to protect yourself from these misguided people who purport to be grammar experts, ask them for the five items listed above. And for you guys spewing this dung, who are too quick to hand out these supposed "rules," please, please, *please *don't pollute the waters with this misinformation anymore. Go check it out yourself, for God's sake. Consult 16CMS, Web11.

If you are a US author and don't own a physical copy of 16CMS and Web11, both reference guides have online resources available (some for free). Even the first full page of a Google search will tell you to not ever end a sentence with two periods. Duh! It doesn't hurt to double-check yourself, as we are all human, subject to misinterpretations or giving someone too much credence.

I'm begging you to not make our self-published authors look stupid by giving them these made-up rules that were pulled out of someone's a**.

Plus do not insult your professional copy editor by espousing one of these inane rules as the gospel truth, who (if any good at being a copy editor) knows ten times more than you combined with your ten best writing buddies, who just think they know about English grammar rules. Your copy editor is there to make your books shine, not to make you look like an idiot by applying these pseudorules. If you have a question, ask me. I'll gladly discuss it with you.

So don't mistreat/abuse/bully/delay paying your copy editor (or, worse, Reject her grammatically correct edits within your Track Changes doc on a whim or merely thinking how much smarter you are than your copy editor). That's not making good use of your copy editor's expertise on 16CMS grammar rules. Meanwhile, your copy editor remains the consummate professional, doing her usual outstanding work in spite of your shortcomings. Because her work (as originally completed, not as adulterated by some grammar-challenged author) is her trademark. Her work is her brand. Her work speaks for her integrity, for her skill. If your copy editor is competent, he or she is worth every penny (and more) that you pay for such services. So, for Pete's sake, treat said copy editor like the skilled professional that he or she is. You can't learn what I know in two to three days of on-the-job training. Not even with two to three months' worth.

I shouldn't have to tell intelligent adults any of this. Yet here I am. Because obviously growing up physically is no guaranteed marker of growing up mentally or morally or socially. Or grammatically.

While I'm on my soapbox, if you have a disdain for the US grammar rules, don't hire me to be your copy editor. It's like going to Starbucks, asking for Folgers, when you should be at Kroger. (And I happen to like all three brands here, so don't get me wrong on that.) Now I won't speak for any other copy editors. You can check with yours on this issue as needed. I'll repeat what I said in my opening: I'm a copy editor. This makes me the queen of grammar and spelling aka the spelling and grammar police.

So, if you have no intention of following the grammar rules or the spelling guidelines, don't even want to be bothered with my notations of them within Track Changes comments to explain the reason for my edits, then please reciprocate. If I can't share with you the 16CMS rules, then don't begin to proffer your imaginary ones, like they have merit or something.

Save your money and my time, and go hire instead your gardener, your dry cleaner, your yoga instructor, your favorite niece or that writing partner who agrees with you about everything. No fact-checking needed. No exceptions to the exceptions within the 16CMS grammar rules to cull through. No use for Web11 or any dictionary as you'll just spell stuff phonetically, right? "The spell-checker catches all that," a naysayer may retort. Nope. Even with a version of Microsoft Word that lets you choose your default dictionary (always go with Web11 for US texts), a human eye is still needed for those pesky homonyms, for context problems, for missing words, for one-letter words that should be two-letter words, even for some instances of ALL CAPS, etc.

Let me make myself clear. I'm not belittling any of the professions listed herein. I'm just pointing out that, given the choice of a competent copy editor or a gardener or your dry cleaner or your yoga instructor or your favorite niece or your (very gifted) writing partner, if you are looking for the expert on grammar rules simply by these individual descriptions alone, go with the copy editor. Again _duh_! This should be a given. I'm shaking my head still at how this is not understood by enough people. Are we humans, as a group, getting stupider as time keeps ticking away?

You should respect the copy editor you work with (or get one you do respect), giving him/her the appropriate dues for reading the 16CMS alone. You go read it. Time yourself for ten minutes and see how many pages you have read *and *understood. I double-dog dare you. The 16CMS is 860 pages of mind-numbing text (not counting the appendixes in the back matter), each page therein with probably an average of at least 10 rules per page. The 16CMS contains so much data that your mind shuts down pretty quickly, so this would never be a quick one-sitting read.

In all likelihood ~8,600 rules are in the one volume. The first part deals with fiction, and the last part deals more with nonfiction. And I've read over 90 percent of it (all the sections dealing with fiction writings), checking more nonfiction-related rules as needed. And, of course, I search it often to confirm how to treat certain anomalies that arise within myriad sentence constructions.

What are my qualifications to be a grammar expert? Honors English classes in high school. Decades of working with attorneys, honing my attention-to-detail skills. It's amazing how my innate gifts for clear and concise communication, plus a curious nature to go to the source and to read the rules (TRCP), which all made me a great legal assistant, are the same traits that make me a brilliant copy editor. Then there are the 8.5 years and counting where I've been a paid professional copy editor, first for Harlequin for 5.5 years, overlapping with the four or so years I've devoted myself to Indie authors. Plus my reading of the 16CMS gives me a definitive edge over all the posers. And I like to think my 150 IQ and my 80 percent eidetic memory don't hurt me either.

So I deem today as Be Kind to Your Copy Editor Day. Or maybe it should be a weeklong reminder. Go forth, and send your appreciation and thanks to people you may not have told yet.

Denise Barker
Author, Blogger, Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

When something can be read without effort, great effort has gone into its writing.
Enrique Jardiel Poncela​
Amen. And what a beautiful quotation to explain the copyediting process.

If a sentence/paragraph is hard to understand, has to be reread, then the meaning isn't clear enough yet. Rework that section marked as confusing by your beta readers. Also even the author can find these messy parts when reading sections out loud.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
BarkerDenis[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Praying for world peace on this anniversary of 9/11, as well as for the survivors and families who lost loved ones. May God bless you all.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Fall is on its way, the first official day being Thursday, September 22, 2016. I'm ready for cooler temps and not having to mow the lawn weekly. But, here in Texas, we still have mowing into November.

Have a great week, y'all.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We are three months away from Christmas, folks. If you are planning a pre-Thanksgiving release, you've got two months to make it happen. In my business, you should generally expect a one-month turnaround on any copyediting project (the grammar and spelling look-see) you submit. (Same for any developmental edit as to plot/character/pacing/etc.) If doing both, the DE comes first, then the CE. To upload your book for this Christmas season, your spit-shined first draft of that novel better already be in the DE process, then give yourself a week to make any related story updates. I return copyediting projects a bit faster than the norm usually, but the thirty-day allowance is a good generic baseline. Again give yourself about a week to Accept/Reject those edits and maybe another week to do the final Indie-publishing process (including your own cover design, online description, previews and uploads to the various online venues). Go forth and conquer!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy October 2016. Soon I'll have to remember to write/type 2017. Where did this year go? I hope y'all got more done than you expected or you got most of your To Do list done. Kudos to you.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, the 16CMS (the accepted US English grammar guideline for fiction and layperson's nonfiction alike) covers various comma rules. Even rules about spaces. Check in with your professional copy editor for all the vagaries involved in US English grammar (and spelling).

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I uploaded my eighteenth e-book recently. As usual I write them for myself and hope others need them at times too. Check out my _Stress Less: 365 Tips_ for when you are seeking some relief. I think we all need more self-love to counter our own internal critics, much less external stresses. Take good care of yourself. It's preventative medicine, the best kind in my opinion. Have a great day, y'all.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying the cooler weather in Texas and mowing my yard one final time this year, plus working on Book 1 of my first-ever series and reading some books in between copyediting jobs. It's a grand time of year. Hope y'all are having fun too.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A few days ago I read a book on the Kaizen practice of gaining more efficiency but also not to create, transmit or accept waste, plus Kaizen has this great A3-X Matrix template for dealing with problems and analyzing the results. Check it out online or in many of the books written on the subject.

Afterward I read a wonderful book (in my top ten and probably will remain there), which I highly recommend: Susan May Warren's _The Story Equation_ (aka SEQ) which gives brilliant tips on plotting a character-driven story that draws in the reader. I'm typing up my highlights within her ebook (and I have many) and from there will condense the goodies into a chronological checklist of her genius SEQ application for use in my own creations.

Have a great week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here in the States, Election Day is tomorrow. I encourage everybody to get out to vote in this year's presidential election. It may be raining in Texas November 8, so take your umbrellas! I get to avoid all that as I voted early.

In the meantime, I'm hard at work finishing the first draft of Book 1 of my first-ever series. I figure, once I get my world and characters set up just so, then the next books should go faster (in theory). In actual practice, I'll have to let you know later.

Take care, all!

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Little did I know that my July 4 posting here, my prayer regarding the United Kingdom and their Brexit vote, would be applicable to us here in the States now after our recent November elections. Here is my prayer again, revised for the United States: For all of us affected by our American "Brexit," my prayers for a smooth transition are with us all as this change is made.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving week to all! Here's to a safe and fun holiday with plenty of good eats!

Denise Barker


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Denise,

Somehow I missed welcoming your vendor thread, so here it is!

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The Christmas lights are more plentiful in my neighborhood this year, both as to the quantity of those brilliant bulbs in the yards and as to the number of yards being decorated. I love watching the blinking lights (even the stationary ones), akin to the appeal of sitting before a lit fireplace. The multicolored arrangements appeared overnight once Thanksgiving had been celebrated and leftovers shared. We are truly in the holiday season now.

Take time to enjoy these days. Take more days off if you can. Take nighttime drives to see the lights in other neighborhoods. Take a moment to just breathe.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm currently working on Book One of my first fiction series. And belatedly (I'm at 68,542 WC of an estimated 80K WC novel), I've added in subhead notations (for me only) at each chapter and time break (in other words, for each scene). A new scene or three had interrupted my previous order.

And, if you're like me, rereading my draft (word for word, starting at p. 1 onward) has me copyediting (dealing with grammar and spelling issues), not focusing on plot continuity.

So I'm using Header 1 of Word's Styles for my chapter headings (CHs) and Header 2 for my subheadings (Subs). Plus these Styles help in creating a Word-generated Table of Contents. Better to read four or five pages of my TOC (as a story overview) instead of the 275 pages currently making up my MS (as a detailed mechanics view).

I interrupted myself to do a sample cover, but I easily talked myself into starting my scan of those 275 double-spaced pages to come up with scene descriptions, knowing this will help me greatly and save me tons of time. Once scene labeling is done, I can read my TOC, locating what sections to move to where, plus seeing where my plot goes awry or where I've got too many things going on in one day or have forgotten another day or have too much emphasis on one major POV than the other one.

Hope this helps someone out there too. Have a good week, everyone.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

When to use "L.A." and when to use "LA":

"L.A." = Los Angeles (the city), per 16CMS 7.62 and 8.4.

"LA" = Louisiana (the state), per 16CMS 10.28.

I see this often misused in my copyediting projects.

Have a good week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hard to believe Christmas 2016 is this upcoming Sunday. Merry Christmas! And peace on Earth ...

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Get ready to ring in the New Year 2017. Celebrate safely; consider your resolutions, your yearlong plans. Here's to a happy and prosperous year!

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We've made it to 2017. Here's to each of us enjoying myriad successes as authors. Best wishes, all.

Denise Barker
Author, Blogger, Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The Texas weather has been interesting. After three or four nights of twenty-degree temps, we are now looking forward to three or four days of seventy-degree temps. Love it! About three days of winter weather is all I need. Take care, everyone. Hope you all have time to read and to create.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Six inspirational ideas to guide you throughout 2017:

1. The real definition of "failure" is "not being true to yourself and your dreams."

2. The real definition of "wealth" is "finding where you belong."

3. The real definition of "fear" is "the energy to do your best in a new situation."

4. Stop saying you don't have enough time. Prioritize your time to meet your biggest goal(s).

5. Stop saying you don't have enough money. Get creative and work smarter. Ask what skills you have or what tools are at your home or in your car that could help you with this.

6. Anytime you hit the end of the road, you're lacking an idea, not money, not time, not mentorship. Think outside the box.

Amen!

I don't have the sources for these gems. My apologies to the creative minds who gave us this wisdom, but we can learn and apply them regardless.

Go forth and embrace failure and find your wealth.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm writing my first-ever fiction series. But I have to believe, after setting up the characters and their "world" for Book One, the next books in the series should be easier, faster, right? I'll report on my experience regarding that and other topics as I go along. However, doesn't this reflection about Book One blazing an easier path for Books Two, Three, etc., also confirm the beauty of plotting ahead of time instead of using the final edit to fix any plotting issues?

Spoken like a reformed seat-of-the-pants author, correct? Although I was really a hybrid plotter to begin with. Now I'm heavier into the preplotting.

Have a great week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! Here it is just one more day away from February 2017. And I had plans to publish Book 1 of my new fiction series in August 2016. Or at least before Christmas last year. Granted, the first book of any series takes the most planning and considering, but my focus needs to go there foremost when I have spare time, right? Right. So that's my new mantra for now through February. What were your 2017 resolutions, dreams, wishes? Hope they are still going strong.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

All my copyediting projects are first come, first served, based on the date and time of the prepayment in full via PayPal.

Hope everybody has a great week, full of productivity.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I do two complete read-throughs for each and every one of my projects. The first read-through (1RT) is truly looking at every jot and tittle, every semicolon/colon and every space, every letter making up every word of the book. I do catch an incredible amount of typos and grammar snafus this way, and the going is slow. Depending on the project, I could be averaging two pages an hour, but my normal pace is ten.

On the second read-through, I see more big-picture things (plot developments and the like), but any things I missed in the 1RT are more likely to be in the initial quarter of the book, where the "world" and its characters are being set up. So much is going on in that introduction portion that it's overwhelming at first. However, with my second read-through (2RT), I now know how it all works out. Plus I have a lot of the distracting typos and grammar errors out of the way so the pure story line is left.

This 1RT clearing-of-the-path allows me to focus on multiple things in the 2RT, like continuity (seeing where one character stood up two paragraphs earlier and is standing up again without benefit of sitting down in between. Oops!). I see where I was confused by two characters whose names are too much alike, and so I suggest to the author to change either Mike or Mack to Steve or Paul so that the reader is not confused like I was the first time around. I may suggest a bit of foreshadowing to make a later event not so incongruous.

Or I could just do some simple additions like transitions to smooth out otherwise jerky and flat sentences. An example would be: I got up. I looked around. I heard a dog bark. Those three sentences could become: A barking dog had me getting up, looking around.

Also I focus on body language of the characters (not only per each individual but all of them collectively). We all use our favorites, and sometimes they are overdone (too much smiling and sighing going on or the main guy always runs his hands through his hair). The best thing we authors can do is to make up a list of all sorts of mannerisms to add as action tags instead of the rote ones we too often reach for. Mix 'em up for variety. Now I happen to be sensitive to repetitions, so once is "unique" to me. Twice is a repeat. Third is a pattern. Once I see that pattern, I find myself counting the number of times it appears in a story. That's bad. You don't want your readership stepping out of your story like that to monitor your writing style. Granted, your readership probably isn't wired like me to see these so readily. However, if you continue with these repeats throughout the manuscript, I bet your readers will see it at some point.

Anyway this is just a glance at what is going on in this copy editor's head while she is engrossed in a project. I do love what I do.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Can you edit to British English as well as American?

Thanks.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It's a holiday Monday for us in the States. For me, every day feels like Saturday, or a day off, because I'm doing what I love. What a wonderful way to live.

So here's hoping you all are having a great day today and beyond.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]

PS: In case you were wondering about my availability, as of the date and time of this writing, I'm booked through 03.14.2017 with four projects currently in my queue and more penciled in for receipt later this year.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had a wonderfully busy month. I'm currently booked through 03.25.2017. I may have to extend my standing one-month turnaround time to become six weeks at the outside (or even two months). It's a nice problem for me to have.

But no worries. I do pad my individual deadlines given to each author who submits a job, taken on a first come, first served basis, per the date and time of the prepaid PayPal payment received in full by me. So, while I may give one author a specific deadline of twenty days later (based on what's already in my queue), I'm trying my hardest to turn in each and every project at least one day or two early (never compromising on the quality of my work).

Thanks for everything, y'all!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]com


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another week has welcomed us all. I've been swamped with work (always a good thing!), yet have done my taxes (ouchie!), spring-cleaned my kitchen (makes me smile), and enjoyed our warm weather here in Texas with my windows open as I sit in my office (love the sounds of the birds and other animal life and the clean smells of nature).

So take some time to enjoy yourself daily in common pleasures. Every day should be more and more a snapshot of your perfect life. That's my goal.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to us all. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and has an equally good week ahead of them. Me? I need to get back to work to timely meet the six deadlines I have on the respective projects currently in my queue.

I love what I do!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy First Day of Spring 2017! I mailed off my 2016 IRS forms this morning (patting myself on the back). One less thing on my To Do list. Now I just have fun copyediting projects to do, while cooking a few favorites of mine and even working in my yard some, enjoining our wonderful Texas weather.

It's all good.

Hope y'all have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We had some supposedly golf-ball-size hail in my neck of the DFW woods, but, I have to tell you, it sounded more like ice basketballs dropping on my roof. Thankfully we had no tornadoes here.

Have a good week, all. Stay safe.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Our April showers started early this year, with a hailstorm that sounded like iced basketballs were bouncing off my roof. Even with some thunderstorms passing through yesterday, we're due nothing but sunshine today in my neck of Texas. I'm looking forward to it.

Hope everybody has a good week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As of today, April 10, 2017, at 4:45 a.m. CST (while I write this), I am currently booked through May 20, 2017. I've also noted this in my opening post here and will update every so often. As I've shared in other posts, I do pad every deadline date I pass on to each author I work with. Some books require more time. Others less. Even from the same author. So I need those extra days for some projects but not all of them. That enables me the random day off (or half day), plus may provide me with a bonus week that allows for yet another project to be moved up and turned in early.

Which is my goal. Doing a great job and returning all of them early.

Have a wonderful Monday, y'all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Tomorrow, April 18, 2017, is the extended tax deadline this year here in the States for filing our income tax returns. I did mine early this year (even though I owed more money and wasn't due a refund). It's always a big relief to take care of this as soon as possible and get it off my To Do list. Plus I never want to be at my local post office on the tax deadline day of any year. Just like I don't want to be out grocery shopping on Black Friday anywhere. My two preferences to live by.

Have a good week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As Indie authors, we all have our own production process. Whether you use a writing group, beta readers, CPs, a book doctor, editors of various ilk (developmental, copy), cover artists/illustrators, and/or publicists/marketers, don't let any one voice override your own gut feeling. No individual can speak for "the readers." And we creative types can be very hurt when our baby is criticized. Don't allow that to trip you up. Just like some reviews, you need to step back, give it a few days, and see it in a fresh light. Especially certain one-time events. So remember, as the creator of your work, it is your name that appears on the cover. You should feel proud of every story of yours before you hit Publish. For you have accomplished a feat that most only wish and think and talk about.

Denise Barker
US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm swamped with work (a great thing), and my car is now running (a really good thing). So I hope everybody else's week has started off on the right foot too.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a reprint of my most recent blog post, entitled "Why I Do Two Complete Read-Throughs of EVERY Project":

I am getting busier and busier. Amen! Which means, I no longer have one-month-out as my normal "extended" deadline to go by when answering individual author queries. No. Now, at this exact moment in time, I'm booked through July 30, 2017, with eight projects, four of which are over 100K WC, and three of which are "priority" projects, namely Amazon Preorders (APs). In fact, one of those >100K WC projects is also an AP.

Double those WC tallies, and you can imagine how many words I digest/dissect in any one given day. But I love it! I basically read for a living. A perfect fit for me.

Plus I have one outlier (~90K WC), a project expected on or about August 30, 2017. I keep a running handwritten tally on a physical calendar topmost on my desk to keep me organized. I also have an Excel spreadsheet for each year's projects, which includes author name, title of book, WC, deadline given, date turned in, hours to complete project (1RT, 2RT, paperwork), fees prepaid, total pages, DS/SS, total chapters (+ Prologue/Epilogue). This helps me estimate my quarterly taxes due to the IRS. It can also give me an idea of how much I'm making an hour (if I'm so inclined to do that extra math calculation).

Still, no matter how busy I get, I remain steadfast about doing two complete read-throughs (RTs) for all my projects, fiction and nonfiction alike.

First and foremost, I have a real heart for the Indie authors (being one myself) and wish to work forever to dispel that horrible myth that our works are less properly edited than trad-pubbed offerings. Wrong. I find a lot of errors in trad-pubbed books I read (and report them to the respective publishing houses for correction before any reprint).

Second, we're human. We are not perfect (including me, no matter how hard I try). And I feel a crush to my soul when I find an error I've missed, even after a 2RT. But, between the author, the developmental editor, any beta readers, the proofreader, and me, I hope we all catch some of the leftover errors remaining in any one book. However, being Indie authors has a distinct advantage of immediately updating the online book offering when any error is found. And Amazon is so fast that it can be handled in one day. Amazing, right?

Third, when I'm doing 2RTs (complete, from beginning to end), on a fiction book, I find the 1RT is for clearing out all the distractions of misspellings, grammar errors, inconsistencies; cutting out "filler words" and "helping verbs" and multiple prepositional phrases in sentences; plus cleaning up confusing lines and adding clarity. Once those are out of the way, in my 2RT, I tend to find plotholes and unanswered storylines. And, for a 2RT of a nonfiction book, I look more to structure and organization and linear approaches to the subject matter, bolding/adding subheadings, etc.

*What an Indie Author Can Take Away from This: Two Things to Watch For*

As a copy editor, I'm embarrassed to see what I missed the first time around and am thankful to catch them myself the second time around. Here are two that immediately come to mind:

(1) Most of those are overlooked missing words (expecting to see what isn't there, like a missing "a" or "the"). Which I thought just happened when rereading my own written pages, but this carries over when reading other authors' words too.

(2) The next thing to watch for are homonyms (think, their, there and they're, and others of that ilk). But with the advent of speech-to-text software (where you dictate to your computer, and it types out your words), I find so many variations on a true homonym (think, honor and on her). Not to mention the fact that I don't always know when an author is using Dragon or other such software programs, so I have no advance warning. Watch out for those words that don't "feel right." That you know are "off," and yet you can't put your finger on the right word. Mark them however you wish and return to them later. You'll figure it out then, I bet.

Next time I'll post about "filler" words and give you a long, long list to watch out for. We all use them. It's just a matter of how much so. And, believe me, cutting these not-needed words from your sentences adds clarity and conciseness. Amazing how trimming your WC can make your book so much easier to follow along without stumbling over a word or a sentence.

And, if you pay by the WC to have your books professionally edited/proofed, you'll be saving money too on third-party fees. You'll also be saving me and other editors a bunch of time as well. For that, I send you my thanks.

Hope y'all have a wonderful week.

"If your vocation isn't a vacation, then quit, leap, change careers."

Denise Barker, Author, Blogger, Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

To all the tireless writing moms out there (who work on Sundays and especially those who worked yesterday, the Sunday that was Mother's Day), I send a belated Happy Mother's Day wish.

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great weekend and that this week goes well for all. I'm busy with copyediting, so I'll get back to it.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Today is Memorial Day in the States, remembering those we have lost in battle. God bless their families and also our men and women in service today and the sacrifices they and their loved ones have made.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

June 5, 2017, already. Half the year almost gone with summer coming fast. We've had a mild spring here in Texas. And, even though I've been slammed with work (thanks!), I've taken the time to sit outside with my (covered) cup of coffee and to enjoy being in nature, if only for fifteen minutes every other day or so. We all need balance in our lives.

Enjoy your week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Father's Day is this coming Sunday, June 18, 2017. And the first official day of summer is June 20, 2017. Love this time of year. However, in Texas, keep hydrated as you work in your yard and choose the early morning hours for lawn maintenance. Hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. Tuesday is the first day of summer. Hard to believe half of this year is almost gone. Hope y'all have a great week. Now it's back to work for me ...

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Now to have a fun and productive week ahead of us.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For those of you here in the States, enjoy a happy, fun and safe Fourth of July. Regardless of where you live, I hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've received five projects in the last three days, so I'm booked through Labor Day (as of this date and time).

Always good to be busy. Hope y'all have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in the middle of another rush project (two of two, then on to seven thereafter with some wiggle room), so just want to wish everyone a good week.

Love being busy ...

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. Check out my blog post for my writing tips over the years at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com.

Hope y'all have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Last week I celebrated my ten-year anniversary as a freelancer, but I didn't start copyediting until about nine months later. Thank you to all my authors who I am so blessed to work with. You know who you are.

Yes, it was scary to take that risk, to leap from a steady paycheck to no guarantees of money whatsoever. But you know what is even scarier? What if I *hadn't* made that blind jump at all? I'd still be doing what I had been doing for yet another decade. Now that would have been a bigger mistake.

Still smiling ...

Have a great week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday, folks. I'm still swamped with work (thank you!), so I'm checking in to wish you all a good week, and then it's back to the copyediting.

Take care.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Our total solar eclipse here in the States is one week away. Although I'm not directly in its path, it should be fascinating and a bit scary to watch what happens in my neighborhood and online.

Have a good week, all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not in the direct path of the total solar eclipse here in the States today from coast to coast, but I'll be watching it online.

Have a great week, y'all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers and best wishes go out to my fellow Texans along the Gulf dealing with Hurricane Harvey and its aftermath.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Labor Day to all. I hope everyone is enjoying a day off. I'm in the middle of a rush job, so I've gotta run.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

God bless us all as we remember loved ones lost on 09.11.2001.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope all is well in everyone's world. Key word this week: balance. Work hard. Remember to relax, take breaks. 

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Sending up prayers for all those hit by the recent string of hurricanes and those still in Hurricane Maria's path and those suffering the aftermath from two devastating earthquakes in Mexico.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

How did it get to be October so soon? Ha! Yet, one of the benefits of my job is that it always feels like Saturday, where I get to do what I want and love with no dread about going back to work. Thus, I'm not really surprised to see the year flying by when I'm having this much fun.

Hope you all have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Cooler fall weather has hit Texas, but you have to enjoy it daily as it is gone fast here.

Hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Many thanks to my gifted and prolific authors who I am blessed to work with. Keep on writing ...

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. Hope you all have another great week. Loving the cool fall weather we're having here in Texas.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it Monday already? Every day is a Saturday to me as a freelancer who loves what she does. So, yes. Sometimes I don't know what day of the week it is. But that's a good thing from where I sit.

Have a great week, all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy November, everyone! This month kicks off many holidays: Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, and others. Hope you and yours have a wonderful season.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers continue to go to Sutherland Springs, Texas. What a horrific event, caused by one seemingly psychotic individual. In a perfect world, we would all effectively self-police, each person doing the right thing. However, we are not yet capable of that as a whole. In the interim, we need to stand up to abusers and bullies of all kinds, to watch over people who need extra eyes on them, to send them to get professional help when they otherwise fall through the cracks of the system.

God bless us and keep us.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

To my fellow Americans, here's to a happy and safe Thanksgiving this week.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a safe, happy and fun Thanksgiving.

Now back to work.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this time of year with all the holidays. It just makes everything ... better. People seem nicer too. I wish we could have this heightened feeling of love toward our fellow man all year long.

Here's to a great week!

Denise Barker
US Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

On the work front, I remain busy (thank you to the wonderful authors I work with!). I'm also reading, bit by bit, through the 17CMS (released 09.05.2017) updates/changes from the previous 16CMS edition to remain current on the newest grammar rules for fiction and nonfiction US authors.

On the home front, I had three nights of below-freezing temperatures here in the DFW Metroplex. Quite a change from our sweaterless weather from days before. And I even worked in my backyard one morning for thirty minutes to remove deadwood from one tree. I have plenty more to attend to.

Hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Enjoy this week before Christmas. Stay safe. Have some fun. Remember to buy something for yourself.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas!

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year 2018 to everyone. May we all be blessed with happiness and success and love and peace.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another Monday. Another week. Hope everyone has a good one!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my job! I get to basically read all day long. When I'm not copyediting my own writing or another author's creation, I'm reading for the pure pleasure of it or to learn more about the craft, whether fiction or nonfiction. I love finding out what works in books that keep me reading through the night.

I wish such joy for everyone who earns a living.

Have a great week!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We had lovely seventy-degree weather in Texas on Saturday, which lured me outside to clear some deadwood among my many trees and bushes. It was the best afternoon after too many below-freezing days and nights here throughout January. I'm a summertime gal myself.

Here's to a great week, filled with sunny warm days.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Our first Monday of February 2018. Wow. Doesn't seem possible ... I'm awaiting spring in Texas. After two days of really cold weather, I've had plenty of winter. Ha!

Take care, all, and have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We had another night dipping below freezing here in the DFW Metroplex. I hope that's the last of it. I'm a Deep South gal who loves her sunshine and eighty-degree days. But I've been having some vivid dreams that I pray are not related to the chill. The first one was repeated over and over for several nights (still continues to pop up), a contemporary who-dun-it, but last night was a _Pride and Prejudice _remake with unknown actors that jumped to a knock-off of _The Little Rascals _with a female lead playing Alfalfa.

Weird, I know, but I love it when my creative side takes over. Plus I dream in color. Which makes it all more vivid.

The first dream I've written down and have twelve pages and not quite 4,500 WC. The latest dream has nothing to do with that story, and I'm still considering what it is I'm supposed to gain from that one. Except for an urge to watch old movies. Ha! But I've got work to do first and foremost.

Have a great week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My heart and prayers go out to those lost and loved ones left behind in the recent Florida school massacre. How could eighteen events such as this have occurred in the US just in these initial weeks of 2018? This has got to stop. And it may be due to various things, like guns too easily purchased, mental illness and/or unchecked mental illness, lack of metal detectors at our schools (which is such a sad statement right there). Disturbing statistics can be found that report more suicides are among our teens than other age groups. Does this link up here?

OR, like with the #MeToo campaign, where women have been coming forth and speaking up about sexual harassment, we need to do that BEFOREHAND to locate these disturbed individuals so they don't kill even one person.

AND, with all the social media fans out there, why aren't there enough eyes on these posts that foreshadow such atrocities?

MAYBE it's more about enough mouths to go with those eyes. We need more whistle-blowers.

Speak up. Save a life.

God bless us and protect us all.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all. Hope you have a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to another Monday and March 2018! Hope you all have a wonderful week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Only eight more days until March 20, 2018, the official first day of spring. I'm a Deep South gal, so I love my Texas springs and summers.

Have a good week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]

PS: You can also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Denise, I emailed you at [email protected] - is this the wrong address? I see you listed a different one above...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here we go with another week, folks. Hope you have a great one. I'm looking forward to the first day of spring 2018 (tomorrow).

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]

PS: You can also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everybody has a great week. Now let's get to it!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend. Enjoy your week! Remember to be grateful for all our blessings.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another week has gone by, with our Texas low temperatures at around thirty-four degrees several times (not all that odd for the first part of April), along with tornado sirens one day. We escaped that event thankfully.

Looking forward to nicer spring weather in the coming days.

Have a great one!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday, April 16, 2018, to everyone. Hopefully y'all living in the States have already filed your US tax returns and can breathe a sigh of relief now that that's done. If so, enjoy the rest of your week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to all. Hope everyone has a great week.

To start our week off right, here's an inspirational quote for you:

DO what you CAN
WITH what you've GOT
FROM where you're AT.​
Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another week has come around. Did you get all you wanted accomplished last week? What goals have you set for this one?

Regardless, here's my tip for you: choose based on your highest good.

In other words, don't settle. Yes, that comes with many clarifications, like, ensure you are making an informed decision. Do the best with what you've got right now. Of course, do no harm. To yourself or to others.

So choose based on your highest good. Have that option available in your mind-set at all times.

Have a great one!

Denise Barker
US Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a thought for you to consider this week:

Too many of us are not living our dreams because we are living our fears. Les Brown​
Have a great one!

Denise Barker
US Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and is ready for a productive week to come. Have a great one.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to all. This week, why don't you question yourself when you tell yourself no. Try saying yes instead.

Good luck!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to all. My day started off with some rains and thunder, so Texas has cooled down considerably.

Have a great week, everyone.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone. Back at a new week. Hope you all have a great one.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We are halfway through 2018. Hard to believe. I'm busy, so I better get to it. Hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday again to all. Enjoy your summer. Spend time with loved ones. Have fun!

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Another "Good Monday morning" to all. I just realized we are more than halfway through 2018. Hard to imagine. Have you reached your goals so far this year? Time to focus on finishing the main ones in these remaining months. Best wishes to you.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Per a quick internet search, this is the twenty-eighth week of the year, with only twenty-three more to go. Wow. Another perspective for us.

Hope everyone has a great week. Now it's back to work for me.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Greetings from Texas, where we are experiencing three-digit heat here. And August is usually the hottest summer month yet for us. We'll see ...

Hope all is well with everyone as we start a new week.

TIP: If the status bar at the bottom of your Word doc disappears, hit the View tab in the top menu bar, then choose Arrange All. It's magic. I've got my status bar back.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The triple-digit heat here in the DFW area has broken, thank God. In fact, rain wasn't in our ten-day forecast, yet it is cloudy here. Have the windows open and a soft breeze blowing through my house. Almost as nice as working outside when it's in the seventies.

Hope everyone has a great week.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm doing a belated midyear review, assessing my goals (am I hitting my targets, making progress? Are these goals still valid? Would another goal work better instead of #3? Or #8?). I think these critiques of my weekly/monthly/quarterly/yearly actions (or inactions as the case may be) helps me to self-correct as soon as I have identified an area off target and keeps me more in alignment with what makes me tick, with what makes me happy, with what makes me feel like a successful individual in the pursuit of my purpose here on Earth.

Sending prayers up for those in the Bali earthquake.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]
Where Every Day is a Saturday ...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! We have finally had some measurable rainfall here in Texas. Everything is greener and smells so fresh.

Here's to a great week for everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day's a Saturday
*
Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This past week I have had two glaring examples of such poor attempts at communication. One was a repetitive email autoresponder, and the other was a repetitive hard-copy letter format with their own "autoresponder" script. Both situations were useless and unproductive acts, solving nothing, a waste of everybody's time involved on both the sending and receiving end.

So many words saying nothing, where each could have gotten to the point and shared true communication (with fewer words involved, I'd wager) if only their bosses would throw out the stupid scripts and allow intelligence to reign.

I'm shaking my head. I long for the day where, no matter the mode, we communicate clearly, transparently, efficiently, truthfully, productively. Hey, I'd prefer the cut-to-the-bone harsh reality, with some tact when needed, over these useless endeavors noted above.

Okay, I'm stepping off my soapbox now. Here's hoping this week is free of any autoresponder activity.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day's a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My prayers go out to those in Hawaii still feeling the wrath of Lane. God bless you all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Labor Day to everyone who celebrates today's holiday. I rarely take days off, but this is one holiday that I like to acknowledge by not doing any kind of drudgery tasks at all. Especially since I see two different kinds of work: the four-letter version of work and the dream-job version of work.

So I hope everyone who needs to earn a living finds their dream job, something they love and are really good at and get paid to do. Have a great week, all.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day Is a Saturday
*
Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday, all. For everyone who pays estimated quarterly taxes in the US, this is the week to do that for your third quarter earnings.

Have a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with the people affected by Hurricane Florence. God bless you all.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Now that it's officially fall, our DFW weather has cooled down and even has rain in the forecast for most of the next ten days, which we definitely need in my neighborhood.

Hope everyone has a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Columbus Day to those in the States. Hope you all got the day off.

And another hurricane is brewing, Hurricane Michael, threatening Florida and the lower East Coast states. Stay safe, y'all.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We're having an unusual mid-October day here in the DFW area with both our high and low temps forecasted to be in the forties, accompanied by a light drizzle. Loving the fresh crisp air. Have the windows open to invite it inside.

Hope everyone has a fantastic week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! Hope everyone has a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a children's book quote suited for adults of any age too:

Somewhere inside all of us in the power to change the world. Roald Dahl, _Matilda_​
Have a great week, everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all. We're having an invigorating cold snap here in the DFW area, starting tonight for three nights in a row with lows in the twenties (not very usual for us and about a month too soon). I like a bit of winter, for a couple days, but then I'm ready for the hot days of a Texas spring, summer and fall.

Enjoy your week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday
*
Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving. We've already got Christmas lights up in my neighborhood. So pretty to watch them at night.

Take care, all. Have a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! We made it to December. And I'm reminded to be more grateful every month, not just in November and December.

Hope everyone is healthy, happy and safe. Have a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday
*
Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! Another wintry cold snap has found us in Texas, before the actual start of the new season. I like this for a change, for a few days, but I'm a Deep South gal who loves summertime.

Still, this is wonderful weather for staying inside, drinking hot coffee, reading a good book. Luckily I get to do all three with my perfect career as a copy editor.

Hope everyone has found their perfect career too. It makes all the difference ...

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Eight more days until Christmas and another fifteen for the arrival of 2019. Hard to believe.

But also invigorating for those wishing to upload one last book in 2018. Best wishes to all. And a merry Christmas and a very happy New Year.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday

*Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

'Twas the day before Christmas and ... I hope all your dreams and wishes come true.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Tomorrow we step into 2019. May we all experience true love, faith and hope, with many successes and much happiness, in a world filled with peace and goodwill. God bless us all.

Denise Barker


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We had some really cold (and rainy) days here in the DFW area, but today I've got my windows open, and the sun is shining. May sit outside with my coffee for a bit.

Hope everyone has a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems we in the US can see a super blood wolf moon at the end of the week on January 20. Sounds intriguing ...

Here's to a great week for everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Morning, all! Hope everyone had a great weekend. Now onward to a great week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Morning, everyone. Hope you all have a wonderfully productive and enjoyable week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm worried about all the people in the frigid below-zero temps around the States and in Canada and elsewhere. Take care all.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone is heading out of the frigid weather soon. In the meantime, Happy Valentine's Day (for those who celebrate it on February 14 and for those who are lucky enough to celebrate it more often during the year).

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday, all. We made it to another week. Hope you accomplished a lot last week and took steps toward your biggest goals.

Enjoy this week. Be happy. Be healthy. Be productive.

Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As an author, blogger and freelance copy editor, I am all about the communication. Getting the correct words down in your book better translates the vision in your mind into your reader's mind. Also speaking the correct words to others helps to share the thoughts within us. Granted, miscommunication can occur on both ends, the sending end and the receiving end. But hopefully both parties are open to clearer communication and continue their conversation until both sides seem to better understand each other.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It is Monday, March 4, 2019. Here in the DFW area of Texas, per weather.com, it is 21 degrees, with a wind-chill reading of 6. Wow. And we have three more nights in a row of below-freezing temps. I like a few days of winter, so I'm done after this week is up. Ha!

Have a great week, y'all.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all. Hope everyone set their clocks ahead one hour if on Daylight Savings Time.

Looking forward to another productive and efficient week.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wednesday, March 20, 2019, is the first official day of spring. Looking forward to the arrival of one of my two favorite seasons.

Have a great week, everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday

*Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The tornado warning siren went off yesterday, followed by multiple thunderstorms with hail passing through my area. My emails from the late afternoon into today's early morning hours were mostly weather alerts. I made it through here, and I hope the rest of the North American states did too, since many were highlighted by that red swath of angry elements on the Weather Channel.

Here's to a great week for all.

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

April is here. For Americans, that means tax time. But it can also be a new month, with new aspirations and goals. It's up to you how to see it predominantly.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It's hard to imagine what we did without the internet or computers or cell phones. Although pagers and Selectric typewriters were pretty sophisticated in their heydays, I'm grateful for today's technology. Just think of all that has transpired since the invention of TVs in 1927. I'm feeling nostalgic ...

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day is A Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good morning, all! It is tax time here in the States. I've topped up what I owed for my 2018 taxes and have made my first quarterly estimated tax payment toward my 2019 taxes, so I've accomplished a lot in my opinion. As a freelancer, if you have money to pay for today's bills due, count yourself blessed.

Here's to a great week for everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

April has felt so long to me. Looking forward to May 1. True to the "May showers" saying, we have a ten-day forecast, here in the DFW Metroplex, of repeated thunderstorms or showers. May my herb garden flourish, as well as yours.

Have a good week, everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Monday to all. I'm getting a late start posting today. I've got my days and nights mixed up. Which is no problem when you work for yourself.

Here's to a great week for everyone.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy July 2019 to everyone. I'm trying to check in at least monthly. Work is even busier. Loving that. Also loving the unusually cool weather for Texas we are having. I don't think we've hit 98 but one or two days since the first day of spring. Not even after the first official day of summer maybe. But, on the flip side, we've had a lot more thunderstorms this way. I've lost count, but I think I have lost power six times in the last five weeks. That's not usual, I can tell you. One time was on a sunny day with no wind. Go figure.

For Americans, I hope you all have a wonderful and safe Fourth of July.

*Welcome to My World, Readers and Authors, Where Every Day Is a Saturday*

Denise Barker
Author, Blogger, Freelance US Copy Editor
[email protected]


----------

